# weight loss, pcos and xenical



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi peeps

I have just got back from having my smear and the nurse was asking me about how we were doing with the baby thing and we got around to talking about pcos. I hve to lose 3 stone ( the hospital say) and i go each week to get weighed by the nurse. She says that the hospital are a bit much from me and i am big framed ( you only need to look at my dads side of the family) and she also says that having pcos also makes it harder to lose weight? Is this true and well known and im just being thick? 
Also, she mentioned about some weight loss pills, xenical that are also quite effective, does antbodu know if they can be taken with clomid and metformin? They soak up 30% of fat that you eat, but they also stop you from eating fatty foods as they give you the runs if you eat too much fat.

Claire xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi claire

I've just started on Xenical to try and speed up my weight loss for IVF.   GP isnt sure if its going to make any difference to me as I'm already eating a healthy diet (WW) eating no fat.  They seem to have better responses to those people who are eating unhealthily who suddenly switch to eating fat-free for fear of the side effects (oily stools).  I only started them on Sunday so too early to say although I may have to stop them as got itchy skin.

Its a fact that pcos sufferers do find it hard to lose weight.  You'd be good talking to KerryB, she knows the best things to do. I think the GI plan is a good one to follow.

If I stop Xenical I might give Met a go again, although the s/e from that last time were horrendous 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi BB...

Flower is right it is well know that its harder for people with PCOS to lose weight. PCOS affects our regulating hormones, like insulin, and sugar is stored as fat. Xenical is a great drug, but I'm not sure how effective it is for people who are laready losing weight - ie. are eating a healthy/healthier diet. It does stop you absorbing 1/3 of the fat you usually would do, but how can this work if you ahrdly eat any fat anyway! I started them and found it increased my BP and had to stop them. I also didn't lose any weight on them. You can take them with MEtformin, but you're not supposed to TTC when taking them as there is no evidence of how they can affect a baby.

You'd be better off following a diet like the GI Diet, like Flower said. It helps to regulate blood sugar and is good for people with PCOS. Come over to the Clomid Girls Diet thread and we'll help you along.

Hope this helps hun.

xxxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi, I have been on xenical, my consultant gave me them to kick start my weight loss in the hope it would encourage my body to ovulate on my own.  So I only took them while i was on a break from the Clomid, I have since started the clomid again and decided to stop taking the Xenical.  I had already lost 2 stone but it had seemed to have stop coming off so i started the Xenical.  I lost about a stone in 2 months but then it just seemed to stop, which is also another reason why I came off them as the side effects are not that pleasent so I was not going to put up the the toilet behaviour if the weight was not coming off.  I will def be going back on them again if my consultant stops my clomid when I see him in Feb.

I have a friend that has also tried them, but they didn't seem to do anything for her so she stopped taking them.

Clare


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Well after reading this and some reviews on the net i dont think i will bother, i will just carry on on my own and hopefully get somwhere, the cons keeps nagging me but i dont think im too bad, yes i need to lose 2 1/2  stone but my bmi is 29 - 30 which is ok isnt it? Im going to do it though, i look at the fat content of things tho and i dont know what im supposed to be eating? Am i supposed to be looking at saturated fat? I ate something last night that was 0.1g fat ( blue dargon sause thing) would that be ok? I ahd it in a stir fry with noodles etc

Claire xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Claire

Saturated fat is a good one to look at and calories if you want to do it yourself.  Good luck x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi claire- 

Can i recommend trying something like weight watchrs? I wasn't too sure about it at first. I am 5'5" and was a size 12(10st 13.5lb) when i started going and everyone kept taking the mick asking why i was going. I explianed that it wasn't important how other people saw me i was going because i was unhappy with my body, and to add to the fact i was overweight which people seemed to dismiss because i 'carried it well'.
My first meeting i went on my own, in a new area where i didn't know anyone. Nerve wracking yes, but it was the best thing i ever did. I am now 9st 11lb and a size 10. Although i didn't lose much( just over a stone), i found the recipes,and support absolutely fantastic! They educate you on food and you eat next to no fat and very rarely feel hungry. I thought- here we go another diet... and associated losing weight with feeling starving hungry all the time. I had also tried to diet on my own before, and although watched calories and sugar etc, obviously wasn't doing anything right. 

If you want any more info but would rather it was private just pm me. And, no i'm not a rep of ww i've just had a fantastic experience. I mean where else can you eat 'proper' meals and still lose weight?!

Good luck hon, really hope it works for you x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh god!! Look at my typing in the post i wrote before this one, i can spell really, honest 
I will give it a go on my own, my next app is 27th march so we will see how i do. Im getting weighed every week with nurse at GPs and im writing everything down, im also trying to drink 2 litres water a day, but im struggling with that, dont like it much


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Bubbleicious

I was going to weightwatchers but stopped in the end as i couldnt get there every week and i didnt find the woman that much help to be honest, but im glad it worked for you.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ah thats a shame, doesn't help when your leader is useless does it? have you thought about ww online? x just a thought but if you decide to do it on your own, and you fancy some recipe ideas i have got the online service so if you pm me i will have a look and send you recipes x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Thankyou that would be lovely xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BB come join us on the diet thread, we'll help you hun.

xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I've replied to your post on the Peer Support thread. Have you thought about getting your GP to refer you to a dietitian on the NHS? It's free and you don't have to go every week like the slimming clubs, plus they give you a practical approach to healthy eating which you can follow for life.

Rosie. xxx


----------

